# Oconee/Clarke/Barrow Rut reports



## Souhternhunter17 (Oct 21, 2015)

Have hunted 4 times in Oconee County since rifle season started in 3 different locations. Have seen multiple territorial scrapes and rubs already. However the smaller bucks Ive seen are still in bachelor groups. Seen groups of does on every hunt but no bucks near them.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 21, 2015)

I have seen two bucks killed in that general vicinity.  Neither had dark tarsals.


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Oct 28, 2015)

Tons of rubs and scrapes in several spots in Oconee. Have seen does the past 2 hunts but no bucks pushing them yet. Still in that pre-rut stage.


----------



## thomasa (Nov 15, 2015)

Bucks have been on there feet in barrow county. 2 eight points killed on a small track of land I hunt! &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;


----------

